# 2 DC motors in parallel or in serial



## towercan (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi all I’m new to the forum and I hope you can help me out.

I have a central DC system.
I have just acquired a second motor, identical to the one I already have.
The question is, how do I get the most out of the two motors.
1.Do I install the second motor somewhere on the pipeline in serial with the old motor.
2.Do I install the second motor with its own filter parallel to the old motor but on the same pipeline.
3.Do I split up the system in two independent pipelines.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Much is going to depend upon the size of piping that you already have. Any given size pipe can only support a given amount of air flow efficiently.

george


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

towercan said:


> I have a central DC system.


It would help if you could be more specific about what you have. A photo would be good.


> The question is, how do I get the most out of the two motors.


More information about your goals would be helpful. Get the most what?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

coming from the engineering industry, i will say that the dust collector system you have (not including the piping) was designed to operate with the motor it has installed. that is, the fan diameter, blade count and pitch, fan housing volume, etc.. i would not bet that adding a second motor with fan would add much. if anything, i would consider just making it a "second" unit to support machines on the other end of the room.

maybe a fluid engineer will step in...


----------



## towercan (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not see where photos are much help in this discussion. TimPa is correct.

George


----------



## towercan (Apr 29, 2021)

Here is some photos of the workshop. 
the main pipe comes from the motor on the other side of the wall.
It is first split in to two. One runs over the sealing to the top of the table saw.
The other runs to the floor and splits in two.
One runs to the miter saw and the other to the underside of the table saw and router table.
The pipeline is 70mm (2,7in) inside diameter.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

You need to measure the air flow to determine which way it will work best. This video will show you how and it also has the anemomenter link:





More advice here and especially about ribbed hose adding more friction:


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

towercan said:


> Here is some photos of the workshop.


Nice photos of hose but it would still be nice to know what your DC is. Without that how can anyone guess what adding another one would do. 2 x unknown = unknown


----------

